# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Voeten en houding: Scheefstand

## peteroomens

Het plankje hieronder suggereert twee ongelijk belaste voeten, rechts meer dan links. Het is dan niet zo moeilijk te begrijpen dat wat erboven staat, het lichaam, ervan af dreigt te glijden. Ons lichaam corrigeert dit echter met ongelijke spierspanning en dus vaak ook spierpijn.

Met wat fantasie kun je in dit plankje ook een tafeltje zien. De oplossing ligt dan ook voor de hand: de pootjes gelijk maken!
Kijk nu eens naar je enigszins afgesleten schoenen . . . zijn links en rechts ongelijk versleten? Conclusie: ieder mens staat scheef! Heb je geen klachten? Niets aan doen. Wel klachten? Lees dit nogmaals!

Op hoeveel vlakken staan we normaal gesproken? Twee voeten zul je zeggen . . . klopt, maar toch ook weer niet. Ga maar eens alleen op je twee hielen staan; niet echt comfortabel, hè? De twee voorvoeten dan maar; ook niet iets om lang vol te houden. Feitelijk staan we op vier vlakken. Kijk nog maar eens naar plaatje hieronder.

We moeten dus niet alleen naar de balans tussen de linker- en de rechtervoet kijken maar ook naar die tussen voor- en achtervoet! Driedimensionaal noemen we dat. Worden we zwaarder dan verplaatst ons gewicht zich meer naar de voorvoet. Onze tenen grijpen zich meer vast en gaan in hamerstand staan. Flinke hoge hakken zijn dan niet bepaald bevorderlijk voor de voetbelasting. Maar dat weten we eigenlijk wel . . . en wie mooi wil zijn 

Gezegde: _iemand niet voor de voeten lopen_

----------

